# Laundry....



## slb1 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have been searching ads for homes/apartments/condos in Mexico/Vallarta where I will be moving.

It seems like NONE of the places have washing machines! What's with that???


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

slb1 said:


> I have been searching ads for homes/apartments/condos in Mexico/Vallarta where I will be moving.
> 
> It seems like NONE of the places have washing machines! What's with that???


At least in Mexico City, it's unusual for apartments for rent to have more than a stove in the kitchen. You usually have to provide your own refrigerator. As for washing machines, forget about it!


----------



## slb1 (Dec 24, 2014)

What is the cost of a washing machine? Can you get one that works but is not so fancy for fairly cheap?


----------



## ktmarie (May 11, 2014)

*lavanderia*

Before investing in a washing machine (especially if you're wanting to try out the area and your new job before settling for a while) I recommend just taking your laundry to a local lavanderia. If it's anything like it is in Puebla or Oaxaca, the prices are SUPER reasonable. I think the place on our block charges 12 pesos/kilo, and you just pick up the laundry the next day and it's all washed, dried, and folded.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ktmarie said:


> Before investing in a washing machine (especially if you're wanting to try out the area and your new job before settling for a while) I recommend just taking your laundry to a local lavanderia. If it's anything like it is in Puebla or Oaxaca, the prices are SUPER reasonable. I think the place on our block charges 12 pesos/kilo, and you just pick up the laundry the next day and it's all washed, dried, and folded.


Twelve pesos a kilo is super reasonable! I pay $25 pesos a kilo in Mexico City.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A ****** here bought a new $2500+ peso machine. He realized later it was not fully automatic and sold it to me for 800. I gave it to my Mexican neighbors. Not automatic means manually filling/emptying and hand wringing after each cycle. A lavanderia is the best idea

Some rentals you are lucky to get light bulbs


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

sparks said:


> Some rentals you are lucky to get light bulbs


We never were that lucky!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Down south I did laundry in a an outside basin for a few months...rinsing it in the shower ha ha. Then we found a lavanderia in the next town for 12 pesos a kilo and I truly knew heaven! Up here we bought a washing machine at a segunda really cheap and hang dry.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

When I lived in Mexico City, I did my laundry in wash basins on the roof of the building ... Just like the other apartment building tenants did. There are laundry services in just about every neighborhood of the D.F. Which, for a price, do your laundry if you don 't want to do it yourself.


----------



## Dray2 (Apr 14, 2012)

My wife and I just got home from Comercial Mexicana. We stopped in to buy a few items and left with a new Mabe dryer. It's been almost eight years of hanging the clothes to dry. The original price was roughly 8,000 pesos and was on sale for half price. It was the last one and we just couldn't pass it up. I can't wait to get soft towels, shirts and jeans out of the dryer. It runs off gas or electric. If the gas will cost significantly less to use we will go that route.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

4000 pesos is the price...I got a used one for 2000 pesos..


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Dray2 said:


> My wife and I just got home from Comercial Mexicana. We stopped in to buy a few items and left with a new Mabe dryer. It's been almost eight years of hanging the clothes to dry. The original price was roughly 8,000 pesos and was on sale for half price. It was the last one and we just couldn't pass it up. I can't wait to get soft towels, shirts and jeans out of the dryer. It runs off gas or electric. If the gas will cost significantly less to use we will go that route.


You got a bargain. I was wandering around that nine-story Sears across from the Alameda the other night and was really surprised at the very high prices for appliances, electronics, even those with sale prices on them. I remember, I think, that microwave ovens were in the 3,500 peso range and up, and even some of those flimsy light backpacks that everyone, Mexicans and foreigners, wear around town were $40 to $80, while $15 in the States, if that much.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You always have to wait for sales to get an ok price on appliances. Even Fabricas de Francia and Liverpool have ok prices during the sales, otherwise the prices listed are ridiculously high. Sears is not a cheap store in Mexico.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

We try to do as much of our shopping NOB when we are there as possible. If it is not marked down at least 40%, we seldom buy. (really have become spoiled) Garage sales have helped us with washer/dryer for $60 for the pair (easily brought back in our van). They were used, but really taken good care of and work like new. Freezer was also NOB. We still like to hang our clothes sometimes outside. Dryer sure is great for towels.  Lots of positives NOB since I first came to Mexico to live in 1999.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> We try to do as much of our shopping NOB when we are there as possible. If it is not marked down at least 40%, we seldom buy. (really have become spoiled) Garage sales have helped us with washer/dryer for $60 for the pair (easily brought back in our van). They were used, but really taken good care of and work like new. Freezer was also NOB. We still like to hang our clothes sometimes outside. Dryer sure is great for towels.  Lots of positives NOB since I first came to Mexico to live in 1999.


Can you import used appliances over the border duty-free?


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Can you import used appliances over the border duty-free?


You are allowed $300 per person when driving. $60 of that $600(2 people) was claimed toward the allowance. So, yes, we paid no duty. After you use your allowance, you pay 16% duty on any overage.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

sparks said:


> A ****** here bought a new $2500+ peso machine. He realized later it was not fully automatic and sold it to me for 800. I gave it to my Mexican neighbors. Not automatic means manually filling/emptying and hand wringing after each cycle. A lavanderia is the best idea
> 
> Some rentals you are lucky to get light bulbs


And a toilet seat.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sparks said:


> A ****** here bought a new $2500+ peso machine. He realized later it was not fully automatic and sold it to me for 800. I gave it to my Mexican neighbors. Not automatic means manually filling/emptying and hand wringing after each cycle. A lavanderia is the best idea
> 
> Some rentals you are lucky to get light bulbs


When I first came here, I rented for a couple of years. A count of the number of light bulbs was included in the rental contract. When I left, I was charged for one of them which was burned out.


----------

